# 2nd annual 4th of July 2008 Tournament



## Jim (Jun 1, 2008)

God Bless America!

Dates: This Tournament is going to start Thursday July 3, 2008 at 8:00 PM and ends Sunday July 6, 2008 at 10:00 PM Eastern. That gives you 3 days to catch some fish.

Species:
Largemouth, Smallmouth Bass, and Spotted Bass

Bait used: ANYTHING LEGAL GOES (no snagging)

*Rules: *
For this Tournament,

Fish must be pictured next to a tape measure and include a Quarter or any silver color coin.

All fish pictures must be submitted to me via PM or email. THERE IS TO BE NO POSTING OF FISH CAUGHT DURING TOURNEY TIME IN THIS THREAD. There will be no talking about SPECIFICS of the fish you caught.

You have up until Sunday July 6, 2008 10:00 PM to submit to me your biggest fish.

Biggest fish wins! If they are close in measurement....Waterwings will decide the winner :mrgreen: .

*Prizes:* The winners gets a The highly sought after fancy plaque (LOL), and a couple of petty prizes....2 hard to find Sebile Magic Swimbaits in the color of my choice.

Read about them here: https://www.sebileusa.com/e_swimmer.html







The Cut-off Date for New Members for this tournament will be May 31, 2008, And only active members can participate.

If you have any questions PM me.

Let's keep this thread tournament related.

Above all I reserve the right to change anything I want at anytime in regards to these Tournaments because.


*And the Winner is: BLK fisher*

blk_fisher ended up taking this one, what looked like to be just by an inch.

We had Entries By blk_fisher, Captain Ahab, bassaddcit, jkbirockz, pinball, and drobphilly.

I am not sure of blk_fishers exact fish measurements, but hopefully all the contestants can jump in and let us know sizes and baits used.

blk_fishers fish










Captain Ahabs fish....A VERY close second










Bassaddict





Pinball





drobphilly





jkbirocz






This one is officially in the books. I want to thank the members who participated. :beer:


----------



## jkbirocz (Jun 1, 2008)

Awesome, those lures are incredible in the water. My girlfriend has one and I am so tempted to use it when she's not around. I may even have a decent chance at this one, I know a nice spot that spot that opens up soon  David or myself will be sure to catch a nice one there.


----------



## Derek777 (Jun 2, 2008)

yep, i have two of those swimbaits and they are excellent!


----------



## Zum (Jun 2, 2008)

great looking baits there


----------



## FishingBuds (Jun 2, 2008)

SOUNDS GREAT JIM!


----------



## biggun79 (Jun 2, 2008)

this sounds good can a new member enter


----------



## Jim (Jun 2, 2008)

biggun79 said:


> this sounds good can a new member enter



Only members who joined before May 31, 2008. There will be another one on Labor Day you can get in on as long as you are an active member (minimum 4 posts per month).


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 2, 2008)

Can you announce the secret item earlier in the day?

That's prime night fishing time for smallmouth on KY Lake and if I get to go, I'll be on the water before you post the item.

Fishing there during the daylight hours on the busiest holiday weekend of the summer is pretty well out of the question.


----------



## shamoo (Jun 3, 2008)

Dude, I hope you dont take this the wrong way and its none of my business also I understand your delemma but we all have the same problem on that 4th of July Week-end, but Rules are Rules, I dont think Mr. Jim can make any exceptions nor should he, maybe someone could go on the site and call you with the item, sorry if I offended you, I didnt mean too.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 3, 2008)

I agree with Sir Shamoo!

But, I also have great sympathy for your situation Quackrstackr - *if you IM me your cell phone number I will call you at 8 pm and let you know what the item is*


----------



## Jim (Jun 3, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> I agree with Sir Shamoo!
> 
> But, I also have great sympathy for your situation Quackrstackr - *if you IM me your cell phone number I will call you at 8 pm and let you know what the item is*




I actually text messaged a member at 8pm for the last tournament.


----------



## shamoo (Jun 3, 2008)

This is what I like about Captain Ahab Esquired, quick thinking and always willing to help someone out, YOU DA MAN =D> 

PROBLAMO SOLVED


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks, guys.

I will IM my cell # to the good Capt. and/or Jim for the secret item info on the 8th.

If you guys are like me, I would forget all about it by then. :lol: 

I guess that I could just bring them all back to the house and check the site, then put them under the knife.... :shock:


----------



## Jim (Jun 3, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> I guess that I could just bring them all back to the house and check the site, then put them under the knife.... :shock:




:LOL2:


----------



## Johnny5 (Jun 3, 2008)

MR. JIM did infact email me the secret item, but as usual no bites and crappy weather ...just my luck, oh by the way thanks Jim


----------



## mr.fish (Jun 21, 2008)

Jim, it is possible to add a suggestion to the rules of this tourny. I understand that some people fish by themselves, and can not take a fish holding picture, but maybe for this contest there can be some sort of measurement scale next to the fish. This would make the final decision alot easier, and there would be no confusion or guessing as to who landed the biggest fish.


----------



## IndyBassin (Jun 21, 2008)

aw man, me posts to figure out when I joined up

EDIT: DOH, just missed it!


----------



## IndyBassin (Jun 21, 2008)

mr.fish said:


> Jim, it is possible to add a suggestion to the rules of this tourny. I understand that some people fish by themselves, and can not take a fish holding picture, but maybe for this contest there can be some sort of measurement scale next to the fish. This would make the final decision alot easier, and there would be no confusion or guessing as to who landed the biggest fish.



Tape measure for the win!


----------



## tholdah (Jun 23, 2008)

I usually use a rope and coat hanger to catch my lunkers, but the plaque would be cool to have. :LMFAO:


----------



## EagleBaseball (Jun 23, 2008)

dang wish i could get in on this one... #-o


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 23, 2008)

Put on a pot of coffee cause its gonna be an all night/all day fishing extrazaganza at the creek!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pt0872 (Jun 24, 2008)

Just checked with the wife....

She says if I go fishing, dont bother coming home. :shock: 

So I got a great weekend of fishing coming up =D>


----------



## Jim (Jun 24, 2008)

pt0872 said:


> Just checked with the wife....
> 
> She says if I go fishing, dont bother coming home. :shock:
> 
> So I got a great weekend of fishing coming up =D>



:LOL2: :beer:


----------



## Jim (Jun 25, 2008)

tholdah said:


> I usually use a rope and coat hanger to catch my lunkers, but the plaque would be cool to have. :LMFAO:




The prizes are nothing, Its the coveted plaque (8 bucks and some change) that everyone wants! :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Jun 25, 2008)

Rules updated and posted in the first thread. Please Read it. 

Good luck folks! Have a happy and safe 4th of July!


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 25, 2008)

> Biggest fish wins! If they are close in measurement....Waterwings will decide the winner .



:shock: 

Remember, I wear bifocals and need to see the measurement marks real well, lol  

Measuring: Measure all fish from the tip of the lower jaw (closed) to the tip of the tail with fish laid flat on rule with tail lobes squeezed together.


----------



## Jim (Jun 25, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> > Biggest fish wins! If they are close in measurement....Waterwings will decide the winner .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And with your third hand take the picture while standing on one foot. :LOL2:


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 25, 2008)

Jim said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > > Biggest fish wins! If they are close in measurement....Waterwings will decide the winner .
> ...




Lol. I took that measuring quote right from the KY Fishing Regs


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 26, 2008)

Jim said:


> Biggest fish wins! If they are close in measurement....Waterwings will decide the winner :mrgreen: .



Man you are a wimp :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 

Good luck everyone


----------



## SnowmanJon (Jun 27, 2008)

Am I Elgible to participate?

JON


----------



## Jim (Jun 27, 2008)

Rules updated again! #-o


----------



## KAI (Jun 28, 2008)

EagleBaseball said:


> dang wish i could get in on this one... #-o



i wish i could be in it too  . oh well there will be lots more to come [-o< .



SnowmanJon said:


> Am I Elgible to participate?
> 
> JON



I think you are elgible! you joined May 02, 2008 and the cut off date is May 31, 2008

so sounds like your in ( Jim can you please confirm this Thanks!)

GOOD LUCK :mrgreen: SnowmanJon

GOOD LUCK everyone who's in :!: 

cant wait to see who the Winner is and how BIG that Monster is gonna be. I'll guess the BIGGEST fish for this contest will be 19 inches long or more.

Happy 4th of July EVERYONE and have a Great time fishing in this tourney!!!

KAI


----------



## Popeye (Jun 28, 2008)

Jim said:


> Species:
> Largemouth, Smallmouth Bass, and Spotted Bass



Chinook Bass and Coho Bass are probably not included in this one huh?


----------



## Jim (Jun 28, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Species:
> ...



Unfortunately you would be the only participant.


----------



## Popeye (Jun 29, 2008)

Jim said:


> flounderhead59 said:
> 
> 
> > Jim said:
> ...



And it would really suk coming in second in that one wouldn't it? :lol:


----------



## Jim (Jun 29, 2008)

:LOL2:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 1, 2008)

It's not inconceivable that I could have one of every target species in this contest. [-o< 

Are you limited to one entry? :mrgreen:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 1, 2008)

Jim said:


> Biggest fish wins!



Enter any of the three species but only one counts


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 1, 2008)

Gotcha.

It says winner*s* so I was cornfused there for a moment.

Come on 7 lber.. daddy needs some new swimbaits and the coveted fancy plaque.

Although... if I can manage a 6+ lb smallie for the wall, you guys can have the prizes back. :lol:


----------



## Jim (Jul 1, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> It says winner*s* so I was cornfused there for a moment.
> 
> ...




See Guys? I told you Everyone want the coveted plaque! :mrgreen:


----------



## Popeye (Jul 1, 2008)

I wonder if I could sneak a Chinook past you guys if I had it airbrushed Bass colors... :roll:


----------



## KAI (Jul 1, 2008)

Jim,

thats true we all do want those plaques its awsome to win the title and the trophy!

if it is around $8.50 as you say we would love to buy them for $10 or even $15

and let it say for example(anything we want):

..........KAI............
TinBoats.Net Member 
Since June 26, 2008

but then you would have to find something else to give out as a replacement for the plaque.

just a thought :idea: ! the extra money can go to the site, to the prizes, or where ever(in your pocket lol j/k)

Thanks


----------



## Jim (Jul 1, 2008)

KAI said:


> Jim,
> 
> thats true we all do want those plaques its awsome to win the title and the trophy!
> 
> ...




Thanks for the offer KAI! :beer:

*BUT*

I will never ask any member for a penny for any of the extras I do on this site! 8)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 1, 2008)

Those Plaques must be earned! But good thought anyway


----------



## Jim (Jul 3, 2008)

Secret item has been posted. Good luck everyone.

Please read the rules so you will not be disqualified.

Jim


----------



## seif5034 (Jul 4, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> I wonder if I could sneak a Chinook past you guys if I had it airbrushed Bass colors... :roll:


"Well Jim, here's my entry.....it's a 15lb SM" :lol:


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 6, 2008)

Gonna be off-line all day today fellows. Looking forward to seeing the results of the Tourney! 8)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 6, 2008)

Last minute entries anyone????


----------



## Popeye (Jul 6, 2008)

seif5034 said:


> "Well Jim, here's my entry.....it's a 15lb SM" :lol:




That's ironic you said 15lb as that is the exact weight of the big guy I got yesterday


----------



## Jim (Jul 7, 2008)

*Congrats to BLK_fisher for winning the 2nd annual 4th of July 2008 Tournament.*

First post updated with pictures and details. :beer:


----------



## BassAddict (Jul 7, 2008)

Close....so close!!!!!!!!!! Congratz BLK =D>


----------



## EagleBaseball (Jul 7, 2008)

Gratz Blk =D>


----------



## Zum (Jul 7, 2008)

Congradulations to BLK_Fisher...nice fish by all


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats BLK ! 8) =D>


----------



## G3_Guy (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats! =D>


----------



## BLK fisher (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you guys. Looks like there were some quality fish caught by all.


----------



## BLK fisher (Jul 7, 2008)

:lol: I want to throw them swinbaits at the lake I caught my fish at. It has some biggins in it. Hopefully I'll get some more there this year.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats! :beer:


----------



## drobphilly (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice fish everybody....

I got mine on a Berkely 5" finesse worm in green pumpkin. Not sure of the weight but she was about 17 1/2" long. 

It was really tough to get the picture in the kayak! I won't burn my spot but I will say I caught her while vacationing in Cape Cod. There are really amazing freshwater ponds on the cape..definetely worth the trip. Jim can back me up on this one.


----------



## Popeye (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats and nice fishes all. I've never even hooked a LM bigger than 15".


----------



## Gamefisher (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrads BLK! All the entries look close.

Matt


----------



## asinz (Jul 7, 2008)

Good job, I couldn't get out of the 2lb range, my son caught a 4lber though. Gotta love those Kentucky farm ponds.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats BLK fisher, that is a pig. I tried very hard, but I just couldn't find a true lunker. My fish was a just shy or 18 inches. When I hooked it I thought it was much bigger because it ripped tons of drag, but it wasn't  

Everyone else, nice catchin! It was a rough weekend for fishing this weekend, for me anyways.


----------



## slim357 (Jul 8, 2008)

Congrats to everyone who submitted a fish, way to have the biggest one blk, hope you enjoy that swimbait it looks awesome.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jul 8, 2008)

Congrats to everyone that caught bass! I caught 2 that weren't over 12 inches


----------



## BLK fisher (Jul 9, 2008)

Thank you guys. It was a tough bite. I just concentrated on the ledge fish all morning.


----------



## IndyBassin (Jul 15, 2008)

Great job guys, and even better fish!!

How long and heavy were those bad boys?


----------

